# San Diego Zoo, or Animal Park?



## billymach4 (Nov 5, 2009)

So I am off to San Diego in a few weeks. 

What do you prefer? The Zoo downtown or the Animal Park in Escondido? 

What are the big differences?


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 5, 2009)

The zoo is a conventional (great) zoo - the animal park is a drive through experience with animals roaming around.


----------



## DebBrown (Nov 5, 2009)

Love the animal park!  There's nothing else like it around.  

Deb


----------



## swift (Nov 5, 2009)

Ok, I will be the odd ball. I prefered the Zoo over the Animal Park.


----------



## Steve (Nov 5, 2009)

I also prefer the zoo...for several reasons:

1)  You are much closer to most of the animals.

2)  There is a much wider variety of animals, including:  giant pandas, polar bears, koalas, etc. which aren't at the wild animal park.

3)  The zoo has so much lush foliage it is virtually a botanical garden.  In contrast, the wild animal park is pretty arid.

Steve


----------



## Charlie D. (Nov 5, 2009)

Back when I was on active duty there, we did the zoo a few times. We found that by being up front of the line at opening we could catch the big cats being a lot more active. Later in the day they would be holed up in the shade. The zoo is at or very near Balboa Park which also has museums and just a neat place to hang out.

Charlie D.


----------



## lynne (Nov 5, 2009)

We prefer the Animal Park to the Zoo.  It puts the animals in a more 'natural' environment.  The ride through the area also provides great information about the animals that you do not get at the zoo.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 5, 2009)

I prefer the Zoo.  There is a lot more shade.  At the Wild Animal Park it tends to get pretty warm.

But since they moved the hoofed animals from the Zoo to the WAP, you don't have much overlap of species.

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Nov 5, 2009)

Another vote for the zoo.  But, to be honest I've only been to the Animal Park once, and that was many years ago.  All I remember was riding around in a tram, never stopping, and not really seeing much of the animals.


----------



## isisdave (Nov 5, 2009)

There is no longer a "ride through" the Wild Animal Park.  The monorail is gone. It's all walking now.  You don't get as close to the animals as you do in the zoo, but on the other hand, there'll be twenty zebra, not two.


----------



## Cathyb (Nov 6, 2009)

From the consensus, looks like you should do both    "Our" zoo is one of the best for variety of animals.  It is hilly so you should be in good shape to walk the huge grounds.  There is a shuttle for part of the park.  The Wild Animal Park in Fall, Winter and Spring is great; summer it is too hot.  They now added those overhead rides (can't think of the name) but sit in a holster. You can sign up for (expensive) a truck that takes you right up to the giraffes, etc.  Can't go wrong with either decision!


----------



## Lawlar (Nov 6, 2009)

*No Monorail?*



isisdave said:


> There is no longer a "ride through" the Wild Animal Park.  The monorail is gone. It's all walking now.  You don't get as close to the animals as you do in the zoo, but on the other hand, there'll be twenty zebra, not two.



What happened to the monorail????  That was the central and best part of the Park.  It is really hot at the Animal Park in the summer.  I would hate to try and walk that distance on a hot day (I'm not sure I could do it on a cold day!).

I vote for the Zoo.  I've been going there on an almost yearly basis for over 40 years.  It is wonderful.  And there are so many great museums in Balboa Park (the Space Theatre is fun too) that you have lots to do if you get tired of looking at animals.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 6, 2009)

The whole / entire family (ages range from 62 to 5 years old), thorughly enjoy the zoo. There were 14 in our group.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Nov 6, 2009)

I  definitely preferred the zoo.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 6, 2009)

Also, where will you be staying?  If you're staying in San Diego the zoo is much closer. Escondido is about 45 mintues to an hour away.  If you are staying elsewhere, Animal Park might be closer.


----------



## Cathyb (Nov 6, 2009)

isisdave:  We were just at Wild Animal Park about 2 months ago and road the tram -- what period of time are you referring to?


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 6, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> isisdave:  We were just at Wild Animal Park about 2 months ago and road the tram -- what period of time are you referring to?



I don't remember there ever being a monorail at the San Diego Wild Animal Park.  Are we maybe thinking of a different park?

Dave


----------



## billymach4 (Nov 6, 2009)

Luanne said:


> Also, where will you be staying?  If you're staying in San Diego the zoo is much closer. Escondido is about 45 mintues to an hour away.  If you are staying elsewhere, Animal Park might be closer.



What a great collection of replies. Seems like a coin toss. I will be staying in Escondido at the Welk resort. 

I have been leaning toward the Animal Park due to the location. Keep all of the suggestions coming!


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 6, 2009)

billymach4 said:


> What a great collection of replies. Seems like a coin toss. I will be staying in Escondido at the Welk resort.
> 
> I have been leaning toward the Animal Park due to the location. Keep all of the suggestions coming!




If you're staying right there, then you should see the Wild Animal Park.  But then make the effort to get to town and see the Zoo.  The WAP specializes in "open range animals" like zebra and giraffes and wildebeest and such.  Kind of like what you might see on the savannah in Africa.  At the Zoo you'll get to see lions and tigers and bears.  Oh my.  

Dave


----------



## Cathyb (Nov 7, 2009)

dave:  Not a monorail but that sport that is so popular now where you are tied to a line and ride overhead by yourself -- darn I wish I could think of the exact name; but cannot    Hawaii has a bunch of these rides now.


----------



## Icc5 (Nov 7, 2009)

*Both*



billymach4 said:


> So I am off to San Diego in a few weeks.
> 
> What do you prefer? The Zoo downtown or the Animal Park in Escondido?
> 
> What are the big differences?



If I remember correctly there is a pass that allows both.  I think that is what we did and hit one in the beginning of the week and one at the end.  Just don't go to the zoo when it is very hot and morning is best to see everything.
In the case of the Animal Park don't go when very hot or you will be toast.
Pace yourself, remember it is a vacation.
Bart


----------



## geoand (Nov 7, 2009)

*Have been to WAP last 2 years in March and Zoo last March*

Have a series of photos to post.  Many, if not all, have been posted on PIC of DAY thread in Lounge.

March 2008


----------



## geoand (Nov 7, 2009)

Only true "Cow" in Africa.  I know that ain't the correct term but,....

Tip to tip is 6 ft or more and when they stand in herd they rest horns on the friends next to them.  That is what friends are for.


----------



## geoand (Nov 7, 2009)

King of the Jungle


Forgot to add that all of these posts will be from WAP 2008 thru 2009.  Will post ZOO photos later and label them as such.


----------



## geoand (Nov 7, 2009)

If memory serves, this is one of 7 cubs from 2 mamas and he is the proud dad.

Have photo of one of the 7 one year later will post later.


----------



## geoand (Nov 7, 2009)

*WAP*

Monday is a great day to visit.  Gets busier on later days.


----------



## billymach4 (Nov 7, 2009)

Fantastic photos!

Thank You so much. WoW I am getting ready now!:whoopie:


----------



## Rose Pink (Nov 7, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> dave: Not a monorail but that sport that is so popular now where you are tied to a line and ride overhead by yourself -- darn I wish I could think of the exact name; but cannot  Hawaii has a bunch of these rides now.


Zip line??


----------



## geoand (Nov 7, 2009)

Cameras DW and I used on 2008 trip was Nikon D200 with Nikon 70-200mm f/2.8 VR lens and the Nikon D70 with the Nikon wide angle lens.  The trips in 2009 was the same set up for the D200, but the D70 was swapped with the Nikon D300.


----------



## geoand (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## geoand (Nov 7, 2009)

This is the Silverback at the WAP.  He was inside a small cave and I really had to punch up the ISO to get the shot.


----------



## geoand (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## geoand (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## geoand (Nov 7, 2009)

She is the oldest of this particular group of gorillas.  She is about 60 years old.  The Silverback is about 35 years old.


----------



## riverdees05 (Nov 8, 2009)

We became members of the Zoo and got free admission to both the zoo and the animal park.  We liked the animal park better, before this trip, the last time I was at the zoo was in 1969 and it seemed great, but not so great this year.  It reminded me of the old traditional zoo of years ago. Many of the areas haven't been updated to the currrent thinking on keeping animals.  We are going back in March and will go to both parks.


----------



## cissy (Nov 8, 2009)

Awesome photos!!!  We went to the zoo at the very end of September this year.  I had been looking forward to a return visit, since I hadn't been back for several years.  Other posters are correct.  We went in the afternoon, and it was overly hot, and we didn't see many animals because they had all hidden somewhere in the shade.  Definitely go in the morning on a cool day.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 8, 2009)

riverdees05 said:


> We became members of the Zoo and got free admission to both the zoo and the animal park.  We liked the animal park better, before this trip, the last time I was at the zoo was in 1969 and it seemed great, but not so great this year.  It reminded me of the old traditional zoo of years ago. Many of the areas haven't been updated to the currrent thinking on keeping animals.  We are going back in March and will go to both parks.



The park is completely different now - the larger animals have huge areas with natural landscaping.  The gorilla and elephant compounds are amazing!  I had to laugh though - the gorillas have a spacious beautifully landscaped area with trees, and water, and hills, but they were all congregated right in front of the glassed-in viewing area, when we were there this summer.  Hard to say who was watching who!


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 8, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> The zoo is a conventional (great) zoo - the animal park is a drive through experience with animals roaming around.



You can't drive through the Wild Animal Park unless they have changed it in the last year. We have been there many times.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 8, 2009)

John Cummings said:


> You can't drive through the Wild Animal Park unless they have changed it in the last year. We have been there many times.



Sorry - I was referring to the transportation provided in the park for some of the tours, not driving your own car.


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 8, 2009)

BMWguynw said:


> I don't remember there ever being a monorail at the San Diego Wild Animal Park.  Are we maybe thinking of a different park?
> 
> Dave



It is not a monorail but a train that has been there for years.


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 8, 2009)

We have been to both the Wild Animal Park and the Zoo more times than I can count. A company I used to work for had their annual picnics at the Wild Animal Park, Zoo, and Sea World alternating each year. We also have been many times on our own to take people that were visiting us.

Personally, I like them both as they are quite different. I would make the effort to see them both. Obviously the Wild Animal Park is much closer to LW than the Zoo which is about an hour drive. It is true that the Wild Animal Park can get very hot in the summer. You need to allow a full day for both places to do them justice. There are some great museums at Balboa Park where the Zoo is. You should visit San Diego a few times anyway as there are many things to see and do and it is a beautiful city.

You can get a discount from both the zoo and WAP if you belong to AAA. They also have specials sometimes so check on the Internet to see what is available.

For what it is worth, the vast majority of our employees preferred the company Picnic at Sea World which is my first choice as well.


----------



## geoand (Nov 8, 2009)

Much of the WAP is accessed by foot.  The train, tram or whatever one calls it is on rubber tires.  There are at least 3 passenger units that are towed around the area where the animals such as buffalo, rhinos, giraffes, ostriches, zebras are held.  The tram will hold many many people and in my opinion the best view is from the driver side.  The paved pathway is circular in nature and is elevated above the animals.  You will not be close to any of them.


----------



## geoand (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## geoand (Nov 8, 2009)

This is the last of the 2008 pics at WAP that I plan to post here.  The two mamas shared their responsibilities with the 7 cubs.  They nursed any of the 7 cubs until they were 100 to 130 lbs (about a year old).


----------



## geoand (Nov 8, 2009)

*Wap 2009*

This is one of the 7 "cubs" remaining.  Most, if not all of the others were shipped to other zoos.

He was nursing up until about a month or so prior to this shot in March 2009.  He is well over 100 lb.


----------



## geoand (Nov 8, 2009)

*Wap 2009*

The Silverback a year older and wiser.


----------



## geoand (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Rose Pink (Nov 8, 2009)

I enjoyed your photos, Geo.  Thanks.


----------



## geoand (Nov 8, 2009)

Rose Pink said:


> I enjoyed your photos, Geo.  Thanks.



I'm glad you enjoyed them.  I have more from WAP 2009.  I also have quite a few from Zoo 2009.  Haven't been to the zoo in 20 years.


----------



## geoand (Nov 8, 2009)

Three days old.


----------



## geoand (Nov 8, 2009)

Can't remember the name of this cat, but it is an excellent bird hunter and it leaps into air to snatch em while they fly by.


----------



## geoand (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## geoand (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## geoand (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## whwaldo (Nov 13, 2009)

*Zoo by a mile!*

Went to Zoo and Animal Park mid August - Zoo was more interesting, more fun for the kids, and had lots more shade.  Wild Animal Park was blazing hot, with little shade, lots of walking.  May have been better were it not in the August heat, but even cooler weather would not have made it better than the Zoo.


----------



## b2bailey (Nov 13, 2009)

*Those photos are breathtaking...*

as in take my breath away. Probably won't be that good in person!





geoand said:


> If memory serves, this is one of 7 cubs from 2 mamas and he is the proud dad.
> 
> Have photo of one of the 7 one year later will post later.


----------



## geoand (Nov 13, 2009)

b2bailey said:


> as in take my breath away. Probably won't be that good in person!



Thanks for the compliment.  I really did enjoy taking many of these photos.  If I didn't take it, then DW did with her camera.

Believe me, being there is so much better than the pics.  I will post some zoo pics later.


----------



## Syed (Nov 14, 2009)

Having been to both the SD Zoo and WAP, I would suggest, if  time permits, visiting both attractions.  However, if you are on a tight schedule and have young children, I would suggest the WAP.  The Zoo is in Balboa Park area and there are other places of interest in the Park.


----------



## billymach4 (Dec 4, 2009)

We went to the WAP on Monday. I have some INCREDIBLE photos. I was so lucky to get within inches of a lion. Great photos too. I will explain the story about the lion and more next week. I have my handheld droid so typing and navigating the net is not as easy as my home base.

We just love SoCal!


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Dec 4, 2009)

billymach4 said:


> We went to the WAP on Monday. I have some INCREDIBLE photos. I was so lucky to get within inches of a lion. Great photos too. I will explain the story about the lion and more next week. I have my handheld droid so typing and navigating the net is not as easy as my home base.
> 
> We just love SoCal!



We were just at the WAP on Tuesday; the weather was beautiful.  We are staying at in Escondido at the Welk Resort, we are having a "wunnerful" time.


----------



## billymach4 (Dec 4, 2009)

I am here at welk too. In the annie building. Right now I amat the pool across the front of the annie building. Stop by if you get a chance. It is 10:40 am local time.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Dec 5, 2009)

billymach4 said:


> I am here at welk too. In the annie building. Right now I amat the pool across the front of the annie building. Stop by if you get a chance. It is 10:40 am local time.



Sorry Billymach4, we left this morning (a day early.) We had reservations at the Grand Californian today. We were in the Jubilee building and had a enjoyable stay. Have a great stay!


----------

